# schwarzer Bildschirmrand unter Windows 8 / ATI CCC läuft nicht



## Menschfeind (1. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auch mal die Windows 8 Preview gesaugt und installiert. Die Installation ging sehr flott und soweit scheint auch alles zu funktionieren. Ein Problem gibt es aber:

In der Grundeinstellung hat mein Bildschirm immer einen schwarzen Rand, was wohl auch normal ist. Im Catalyst Control Center von ATI gibt es die Einstellmöglichkeit Overscan, mit der man den Rand wegbekommt. Nun ist aber das Problem, das AMD zwar ATI Treiber für Windows 8 rausgegeben hat aber leider ohne das Catalyst Control Center. Bisher habe ich noch keinen Weg gefunden, die Skalierung auf einen anderen Weg einzustellen. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, wie man es noch hinbekommen könnte? 

Wenn nicht, ist auch nicht weiter wild. Ich bin bin Win 7 sehr zufrieden und war nur neugierig auf Win 8. Aber so schnell wollte ich nicht aufgeben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bluescreen07 (1. März 2012)

Warte auf die Release-Version


----------



## Menschfeind (1. März 2012)

Na danke ... was für ein sinnvoller Tipp. oO


----------



## Legendary (1. März 2012)

Du hast dir doch wohl nicht auf dein Produktivsystem eine Win8 Beta installiert? Jetzt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

Falls ja: Schön blöd! Wer sich eine Beta auf sein Hostsystem installiert braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn einiges noch nicht klappt 

Falls nein: Wie schon oben genannt warten...auch ATI hat sicherlich noch nicht alle Treiber für Windows 8 fertig.


----------



## Menschfeind (1. März 2012)

@AÖ-Ravenation

Ich habe noch nie mehrere Systeme parallel installiert. Also ja, ich habe meinen Rechner platt gemacht. Aber mit blöd hat das wenig zu tun. Man braucht nicht immer gleich das Handeln anderer als blöd abzutun. Stell dir vor, ich habe mir schon was dabei gedacht. Also achte ein wenig auf dein Wortlaut.  


1. Ich habe eh vorgehabt das System neu aufzusetzen.
2. Ich bin kein Neuling, was den PC betrifft (natürlich bin ich auch nicht allwissend ... sonst würde ich nicht hier schreiben  )
3. Mir war daher seeehr gut bewusst, dass die Aktion für die Katz ist.
4. Der PC ist mein Haupthobby aber trotzdem ist es für mich kein Weltuntergang, wenn der Rechner mal wenige Stunden nicht einsatzbereit ist. 
5. Vorher habe ich eine Datensicherung gefahren
6. Ich brauche nur wenige Stunden, um mein System von Grund auf neu aufzusetzen. Ich musste feststellen, dass das Installieren der Windowsupdates mit Abstand am längsten dauert. 

Also war die Aktion sehr wohl überlegt.  

Ich hatte halt Hoffnung, dass es genauso Reibungslos abläuft wie bei Win 7. Da hatte ich null Probleme. Ach doch ... die Logitech-Treiber wollten nicht aber da konnte man tricksen. Am meisten Ärger machen ja bei solchen Aktionen immer die Treiber. Da Microsoft aber meinte, dass Win 8 die gleiche Treiberstruktur nutzt wie Win 7, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es keine Probleme gibt. OK ... die Aussage stimmt wohl nicht. oO Heute Morgen, beim Rechnerstart, wurden auch die Treiber meiner Killer Xeno Pro nicht geladen. Daher habe ich inzwischen wieder Win 7 drauf und warte ein wenig.


----------



## Aldaria (3. März 2012)

@Menschenfeind: Nur mal so eine blöde Frage am Rande.  Warum benützt du nicht eine VM wie beispielsweise VMware Workstation 8? Einfach Fullscreen und Exklusivmodus einschalten. 

P.S: Läuft super damit.


----------



## Menschfeind (4. März 2012)

@Aldaria
Danke für den Tipp. Deine Frage kann ich ganz einfach beantworten ... weil ich VMs nicht mag ... genauso wenig wie parallel installierte Systeme.^^ Klingt komisch, ist aber so.  Im Ernst ... ich teste immer mit meinem Hauptsystem. Da weiß ich dann wirklich, ob ein OS meinen Ansprüchen entspricht. Außerdem hat meine SSD mit 80 GB nur begrenzt Platz. Erreicht eine VM auch die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie ein "echtes" System. Ich habe von VMs auch keine Ahnung ... weil ich einfach nie Lust und auch keinen Grund hatte mich mit denen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Aldaria (5. März 2012)

Menschfeind schrieb:


> Erreicht eine VM auch die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie ein "echtes" System.



Nein, VMs sind bisschen langsamer, glaub so ca 5%. Aber dafür gibt es andere Vorteile.   Aber war ja nur eine Frage, wenn du lieber dein ganzen Computer benützt, darfst du das natürlich.


----------

